#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人 Part XVII&XVIII（XVII卡魯之星 XVIII閃靈怪醫）

## sanari

就兩部作品裡出現的獸人

----------


## 館主

1是
山崎浩.卡魯之星.3本

這套我有（笑
我喜歡那隻兔子弓箭手！

感覺怎麼都只能回答出一篇啊...

這個獸人作品猜謎系列挺好玩的耶，請務必繼續--

----------


## sanari

> 1是
> 山崎浩.卡魯之星.3本
> 
> 這套我有（笑
> 我喜歡那隻兔子弓箭手！
> 
> 感覺怎麼都只能回答出一篇啊...
> 
> 這個獸人作品猜謎系列挺好玩的耶，請務必繼續--


被館主大人猜中了．．．
是卡魯之星，全三集，東販出版的
我比較喜歡那隻貓人劍士說．．．

另一部啊，我只有買兩集啦
因為他第三集之後，我那的文具店就沒進了
等發現有後續時，已經出到第５及第６集了
上週去漫畫屋看，好像出到第７或８集了說

----------


## 無名犬鬼

第二個我知道～
是閃靈怪醫～（謎：怎麼這們晚才回，都是用挖的了！我：沒辦法啊，我又不˙是很常來，睡不著的時候才翻舊文的）

這個我記得是西伯利亞少數民族的虎皮吧
除了這篇以外，之後還會有獸人逆襲的部份
雖然最後莫名奇妙的因為一張契約解決了....

最經典的契約條款：第一條，從此以後不再偷雞跟牛（犬彥：都說別再提了！！）

----------


## sanari

> 第二個我知道～
> 是閃靈怪醫～（謎：怎麼這們晚才回，都是用挖的了！我：沒辦法啊，我又不˙是很常來，睡不著的時候才翻舊文的）
> 
> 這個我記得是西伯利亞少數民族的虎皮吧
> 除了這篇以外，之後還會有獸人逆襲的部份
> 雖然最後莫名奇妙的因為一張契約解決了....
> 
> 最經典的契約條款：第一條，從此以後不再偷雞跟牛（犬彥：都說別再提了！！）


是閃靈怪醫沒錯
是出現在第二集中
因為那個虎皮(印象中是虎獸人的皮)
沾到人血(帶他的人是打地下摔角的人)
而覺醒的虎皮，附身在帶他的人身上
變成虎獸人

----------

